

Faster than light travel, since the year 2000 - lihaoyi
http://www.google.com/patents/US6025810

======
raghav305
ridiculous ! ..

check this out too..... <http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US6368227>

------
blacksqr
This one is more like subspace radio than FTL travel.

